# Q- how can I put a movie up on a free hosting site?



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

so I've got a copy of "Who is Bozo Texcino" from when I was in Flagstaff at a showing. and I wanted to maybe upload it to a site that would be along the lines of photobucket, only for videos. 

I don't know shit about doing this.

and don't worry. I won't be making it public or anything so there's no copyright stuff I'll be fucking with. I just like to have backups of my photos and other things online so if I lose them or something I'll still have them somewhere in internet land.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

How big is it?


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't remember how long it is but it's probably 45 mins or more.

yeah, it's long. that's why i'm trying to figure it out. I know photobucket does video hosting now, but it's only small files.


----------



## TBone (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.yousendit.com 

If you pay the 4.99 you can save files as big as 2GB. If the entire file is bigger than that you could just zip it into 2GB chunks.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

hmm... yeah. dunno how to do that. I'm sure I can figure it out eventually though.


----------



## loess (Jan 9, 2007)

*TBone wrote:*


> www.yousendit.com
> 
> If you pay the 4.99 you can save files as big as 2GB. If the entire file is bigger than that you could just zip it into 2GB chunks.



I haven't tried it yet, but it looks like MediaFire is free, has no file size limit, no download limit, and the link to the file never expires.


----------



## Mouse (Jan 9, 2007)

*macfly wrote:*


> *TBone wrote:*
> www.yousendit.com
> If you pay the...like [url=http://www.mediafire.com/]MediaFire is free, has no file size limit, no download limit, and the link to the file never expires.[/url]
> 
> ooooo tihs looks promising. thanks!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 9, 2007)

video.google.com will let you upload up to 2hrs or more of video, and you can embed it in webpages and whatnot so others can see it. if you're just looking to store the file somewhere, here's a list of good (and free) media storage sites:

http://mediafire.com/
http://www.uploading.com/
http://www.gigasize.com/
http://depositfiles.com/en/
http://www.egoshare.com/
http://www.megashares.com/index.php

*or*, we can figure out some way for you to send me the file and i can host it here. are you trying to find a place where you can share it with others, or just for your own backup purposes?

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/01/09 18:02


----------



## Mouse (Jan 10, 2007)

kinda both. I know a lot of people that want to see it and I know a lot of people who I think should see it even though they don't know shit about it yet.

I forgot to bring the dvd to the library today so I'll have to figure out those sites later. but once I have the disc in hand we could figure somethign out.


----------

